# Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind



## PlasticSpoon (23. Januar 2011)

*Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Hi,


kennt ihr kleine gute PC Läden die nicht bei geizhals & Co gelistet sind? Gibt es sicher einige.


----------



## sfc (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Ich kenne zumindest Läden, die dort nicht gelistet sind. Gut würde ich die aber nicht nennen und preislich sind die auch unter aller Kanone. Suchst du was in der Region, wo du persönlich hingehen kannst?


----------



## PlasticSpoon (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Ja, auch. Suche im Raum Darmstadt/Dieburg. Ich dachte es gibt vielleicht den ein oder anderen Shop wo nicht sooo teuer und eben nicht gelistet ist. Da ich sehr sehr viel Ärger mit der allmächtigen Mindfactory hatte, will ich meinen PC bei einem lokalen Händler zusammenstellen und evtl. auch dort zusammen baun lassen, da ich beim letzten zusammenbau (Mindfactory) schon selbst an mir gezweifelt hatte und Mindfactory sowieso. Auch wenn der ganze Mist 50 - 70 mehr kostet - wenn was dran ist gehe ich hin, klatsch dem das auf den Tisch und sag: Hier, kaputt


----------



## -NTB- (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Hey!
Wir hannoveraner haben auch so zwei, drei kleine pc läden...z.b. MC Computer oder ebend f16...

1. Der Service ist allerdings mau.....hatte mal ein Mb bei f16 gekauft, war direkt kaputt, hätte es beim Umtausch kurrioser weise gefunzt, hätte ich 5 euro blechen müssen....
2. Die Mitarbeiter dort haben oft keine ahnung und verkaufen & empfehlen "high end netzteile" für 25euro von x silence^^
3. Im Internet bestellen ist nicht nür günstiger, man hat sogar das recht 14 tage nach kauf die Ware zurückzuschicken ohne angaben von gründen,....In den pc läden geht das nicht so einfach, wenn überhaupt bekommt man ein gutschein und kein bargeld zurück:-!

ich weiß jetzt nicht wies bei dir ist, allerdings denke ich es wird ähnlich wie hier sein


----------



## PlasticSpoon (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Natürlich ist es im Inet günstiger, aber ich hatte wirklich riesen Ärger mit MF. OK, es waren keine 14 Tage, aber als ich den ganzen Kram zurückgeben wollte, weigerten die sich. Es vergingen fast 5 Monate bis sie es dann doch zurückgenommen haben. Deswegen der Schritt zum lokalen PC Lädchen.

Btw. Absolute Beginner höre ich heute noch


----------



## Polar (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Hi,

ich komme auch aus dem Bereich Darmstadt/Dieburg.
Leider bin ich auch schon länger auf der suche nach so einem Laden *g*
Aber sieht leider ziemlich mau aus.
In Darmstadt gibt halt Zimmermann Elektronic aber die sind halt auch nicht so wirklich günstig und verständlicherwesie ist auch die Auswahl nicht so riesig wie bei den großen Onlineshops.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Meist sind die kleinen Krauter ( Verzeihung das ich jetzt mal so nenne ) ohne Vitamin B eher selten günstig. Auch haben die selten die Konditionen der großen Anbieter um preislich interessant zu sein. Man ja mal versuchen zu feilschen, was sich seit vielen Jahren mein Lieblingssport ist


----------



## PlasticSpoon (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Natürlich, handeln ist ein muß. Bei mir im Ort ging aber auch da nix. Für das Cougar 550W wollte ein Laden satte 50 Steine mehr als im Inet. Nee...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*



> verständlicherwesie ist auch die Auswahl nicht so riesig wie bei den großen Onlineshops


Es kann sich kein kleinerer Händler ein riesen Warensortiment auf Halde legen, bei den kurzen Lebenszyklen und der Preisachterbahn. Selbst meine Atelcofiliale ist ist nur mit den Rennern bestückt. Ich lasse mir halt alles zur Ansicht kommen


----------



## Polar (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Ja das ist halt immer das blöde. Eigentlich bin ich ja dafür so kleine Läden ein bisschen zu unterstützen. Aber wenn man mal mehrere Komponenten zusammen kaufen will, dann ist der Preisunterschied zum I-Net halt doch schon sehr groß. Da fällt es nichtmal ins Gewicht das die Versandkosten beim kleinen Laden nicht vorhanden sind. Und ein bisschen aufs Geld achten muss wohl jeder. 
Ich bin auch gerne bereit mal 10-20 Euro mehr zu zahlen für gute Beratung und ein nettes Gespräch beim einkauf *g* aber wie in deinem Beispiel 50€ mehr für ein Netzteil ist schon happig.


----------



## Gast XXXXX (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

auch wenn ich nicht aus eurer gegend komme, es ist fast unmöglich einen lokalen händler zufinden der nur ansatzweise mit nem online shop vergleichbar ist. Ich bin auch gerne bereit nen 10 oder 20 mehr auszugeben. Wenn darauf gute beratung und service folgt. Doch zu 99% wird in unseren läden die Hamma High End Knallbonbon NT empfohlen. Oder hier mit der 220GT können sie alles Spielen.
Sobald der Kunde dann den laden verlässt klär ich ihn auf^^
Sowas passiert wenn ich immer mal schnell ein Kabel oder Wlp brauche.
Ich kann nur Alternate empfehlen die sind zwar teurer als die anderen, machen aber auch bei garantie fällen keine faxxen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Ich habe einen kleinen Vorteil, in der Nähe sind Mindfactory und Reichelt. Da jage ich dann die Versandkosten durch den Auspuff.


----------



## seiender (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

K&M und ARLt sind ja so mitteldinger, K&M bin ich fast schon STammkunde, nette leute und gute Preise, Umtausch lief auch Zack Zack (Maus defekt, kein Funktionstest usw.) und ich hatte die neue Maus, Vorrätig haben sie das meiste auch, oder eben ein vergleichbares Produkt.
Bei kleinen Händlern, hats bei uns in der Stadt auch ein paar, bekommt ja meist nur die standarddinge zum normalen Preis, spezifische Hardwareteile hats oft nicht mit viel Auswahl oder guten preisen.


----------



## Maltomat (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Wenn du den Rechner zusammen bauen lassen möchtest dann empfehle ich Alternate.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Da wäre mir dann eher Hardwareversand lieber wenn ich es machen lassen müßte, die Preise sind meist auch ziviler gestaltet. Nachteilig ist bei allen Versendern das die keine Kühltürme verbauen, da muß man entweder selbst ran ode rjemanden finden der es macht.


----------



## Maltomat (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Alternate macht das doch..?
PC-Builder und dann unter der Kategorie Prozessorlüfter(Auch wenn die Bezeichnung falsch ist  ) dort kann man fast jeden Kühler auswählen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Soweit ich es mit bekommen habe kannst du die den Rechner ja zusammen stellen nur der Kühler wird nicht montiert. Habe es hier ja schon mehrfach mitbekommen. Da ich ja nur selber baue, kann ich es natürlich nicht bestätigen. Naja ist auch egal.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Es ist auch so das gewisse Kühler nicht montiert werden, sobald die über einem bestimmten Gewicht sind da der Händler da transportschäden vorbeugen will.
Ich hatte Anfangs auch wegen Zusammenbau überlegt.
Hardwarerversand gut und schön, aber Alternate hat die besser Auswahl. Dazu kommt das man bei hardwareversand für ne Gtx460 schon nen 600W Netzteil als Minimum braucht etc.
Im Endeffekt hab ich dann bei Alternate bestellt. War alles super, bis auf den Zusammenbau, den hab ich selbst gemacht


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Vielleicht hast Du ja bei Dir auch einen km-elektronik ? Die sind bundesweit vertreten, haben auch einen großen Versand - die Preise sind aber in den Filialen meist was höher als online. Prinzipiell genauso ist Atelco. 

Die kleinen Läden sind halt nur selten erschwinglich, die verkaufen einfach zu wenig, um die guten Preise beim Großhändler zu bekommen, die ein Shop wie mindfactory hat. Zudem: mal angenommen so ein kleiner Shop kauft zB 3 mal eine Grafikkarte für 200€ ein, damit er seinen wenigen Kunden was bieten kann. Der große Shop muss, weil er viel mehr einkauft, nur 160€ für die gleiche Karte bezahlen. D.h. der kann die dann auch 40€ billiger anbieten als der kleine Shop. Und wenn dann erst nach 3 Wochen mal einer im Shop nach der Graka fragt, kriegt der Onlineshop sie inzwischen für nur 140€, d.h. inzwischen ist der kleine Shop dann sogar 60€ teurer... weil das wiederum so ist, haben kleine Shops oft auch nur ein sehr sehr kleines Sortiment, hauptsächlich Dinge, die nicht so einen schnellen Preisverfall haben.


Ach ja: und beim Umtausch müssen die kleinen auch nicht unbedingt besser sein als so ein onlineshop


----------



## PlasticSpoon (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Ja, KM ist in FFM. Aber die Preise sind wie in einer Apotheke. Ich habe jetzt bei einem örtlichen Laden angefragt. MB, Speicher, GraKa & CPU kosten mich gerade mal 20€ mehr wie bei den billigsten Preis bei verschiedenen Händlern auf geizhals. Der Zusmannenbau ist auch noch gratis und ich bin mehr als positiv überrascht.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Dann haste aber echt Glück, normalerweise können die kleinen - selbst wenn sie wollten - niemals mithalten.


----------



## PlasticSpoon (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Najo, ein Kumpel hat bei ihm auch schon gekauft. Evtl. deswegen. Jedenfalls macht der Chef einen sehr angenehmen Eindruck auf mich. Ich werde dann wieder berichten wenn das Ding hier unterm Tisch steht


----------



## eagle1989 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Atelco sind recht gut und recht günstig. Guter Vorort Support.

Sind z.b. in Frankfurt und co.


----------



## PlasticSpoon (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Jo, wenn der jetzige Laden nix gewesen wäre, dann wäre ich dot mal hingegangen. Btw, der "kostenlose" Zusammenbau war ein Mißverständnis. Der Chef hatte es falsch augefasst. Denke es wird nicht mehr wie 40€ kosten.


----------



## DiabloJulian (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Arlt ist eine gute Empfehlung. Hab zwar noch nichts größeres bei ihnen gekauft, schau aber immer mal ab und zu vorbei um mich mal umzuschauen. Beraten den Kunden sehr ausführlich! Leider nur in Süddeutschland vertreten.


----------



## PlasticSpoon (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*

Gestern die Kiste geholt. Ich habe den TeamEliteGroup Ram drinnen, von dem mir dort abgeraten wurde. Stattdessen wollte man Kingston zum verbauen. Kein Problem meinte ich. Allerdings ist jetzt doch der Teamgroup drinnen. Nunja... die Kiste läuft, alles soweit drinnen was ich haben wollte. Alles ist sauber zusammengebaut und mit Kabelbinder fixiert. Natürlich ist der ganze Kram wieder deutlich billiger geworden. Aber so ist das nunmal. Für den Zusammenbau habe ich 50€ gezahlt. Normal würde ich sagen. Nachteil: Man kann nicht mir EC Karte zahlen. Aber das ist ja auch egal. Ich bin zufrieden, auch wenn das ganze so zwischen Tür und Angel abgelaufen ist. Das nächste mal werde ich wieder dort kaufen.


----------



## -NTB- (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kleine gute PC Läden die nicht auf geizhals & Co gelistet sind*



eagle1989 schrieb:


> Atelco sind recht gut und recht günstig. Guter Vorort Support.
> 
> Sind z.b. in Frankfurt und co.




atelco ist allerdings teuer ohne ende^^ zumindest hier in hannover, war aber auch das letzte mal vor 1nem jahr dort....


----------

